# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус, в скрипте или нет?

## никыч

Доброй ночи.
Друзья, проблема в том что хостинг прислал письмо:
Сканер безопасности хостинга обнаружил в вашем сайте подозрение на внедрение кода для размножения вируса.
Подозрительное место:


```
===
<script src="_https://oss.maxcdn.com/html5shiv/3.7.2/html5shiv.min.js"></script>
===
```

вот что в ссылке:
/

```
/**
* @preserve HTML5 Shiv 3.7.2 | @afarkas @jdalton @jon_neal @rem | MIT/GPL2 Licensed*/ !function(a,b){function c(a,b){var c=a.createElement("p"),d=a.getElementsByTagName("head")[0]||a.documentElement;return c.innerHTML="x<style>"+b+"</style>",d.insertBefore(c.lastChild,d.firstChild)}function d(){var a=t.elements;return"string"==typeof a?a.split(" "):a}function e(a,b){var c=t.elements;"string"!=typeof c&&(c=c.join(" ")),"string"!=typeof a&&(a=a.join(" ")),t.elements=c+" "+a,j(b)}function f(a){var b=s[a[q]];return b||(b={},r++,a[q]=r,s[r]=b),b}function g(a,c,d){if(c||(c=b),l)return c.createElement(a);d||(d=f(c));var e;return e=d.cache[a]?d.cache[a].cloneNode():p.test(a)?(d.cache[a]=d.createElem(a)).cloneNode():d.createElem(a),!e.canHaveChildren||o.test(a)||e.tagUrn?e:d.frag.appendChild(e)}function h(a,c){if(a||(a=b),l)return a.createDocumentFragment();c=c||f(a);for(var e=c.frag.cloneNode(),g=0,h=d(),i=h.length;i>g;g++)e.createElement(h[g]);return e}function i(a,b){b.cache||(b.cache={},b.createElem=a.createElement,b.createFrag=a.createDocumentFragment,b.frag=b.createFrag()),a.createElement=function(c){return t.shivMethods?g(c,a,b):b.createElem(c)},a.createDocumentFragment=Function("h,f","return function(){var n=f.cloneNode(),c=n.createElement;h.shivMethods&&("+d().join().replace(/[\w\-:]+/g,function(a){return b.createElem(a),b.frag.createElement(a),'c("'+a+'")'})+");return n}")(t,b.frag)}function j(a){a||(a=b);var d=f(a);return!t.shivCSS||k||d.hasCSS||(d.hasCSS=!!c(a,"article,aside,dialog,figcaption,figure,footer,header,hgroup,main,nav,section{display:block}mark{background:#FF0;color:#000}template{display:none}")),l||i(a,d),a}var k,l,m="3.7.2",n=a.html5||{},o=/^<|^(?:button|map|select|textarea|object|iframe|option|optgroup)$/i,p=/^(?:a|b|code|div|fieldset|h1|h2|h3|h4|h5|h6|i|label|li|ol|p|q|span|strong|style|table|tbody|td|th|tr|ul)$/i,q="_html5shiv",r=0,s={};!function(){try{var a=b.createElement("a");a.innerHTML="<xyz></xyz>",k="hidden"in a,l=1==a.childNodes.length||function(){b.createElement("a");var a=b.createDocumentFragment();return"undefined"==typeof a.cloneNode||"undefined"==typeof a.createDocumentFragment||"undefined"==typeof a.createElement}()}catch(c){k=!0,l=!0}}();var t={elements:n.elements||"abbr article aside audio bdi canvas data datalist details dialog figcaption figure footer header hgroup main mark meter nav output picture progress section summary template time video",version:m,shivCSS:n.shivCSS!==!1,supportsUnknownElements:l,shivMethods:n.shivMethods!==!1,type:"default",shivDocument:j,createElement:g,createDocumentFragment:h,addElements:e};a.html5=t,j(b)}(this,document);
```

Далее проверил файлы сайта с помощью http://www.siteguard.ru/, и вот что он мне выдал:

2.

```
<script>  window.twttr = (function (d,s,id) {
    var t, js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];
    if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js=d.createElement(s); js.id=id; js.async=1;
    js.src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
    return window.twttr || (t = { _e: [], ready: function(f){ t._e.push(f) } });
  }(document, "script", "twitter-wjs"));
</script>
```

3.

```
<script>  var _gauges = _gauges || [];
  (function() {
    var t   = document.createElement('script');
    t.async = true;
    t.id    = 'gauges-tracker';
    t.setAttribute('data-site-id', '4f0dc9fef5a1f55508000013');
    t.src = '//secure.gaug.es/track.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0];
    s.parentNode.insertBefore(t, s);
  })();
</script>
```

Не знаю вирус это или нет потому как в JS ничего не понимаю, сами эти скрипты в файлах сайта нашел, но что с ними делать? Удалить или нет?


Далее проверил файлы с помощью сканера AI-BOLIT, тут немного другая инфа вылезла:
1.Шелл-скрипты не найдено.
2.Не найдено директорий c дорвеями.
3.Предупреждения
В этих файлах размещены невидимые ссылки. Подозрение на ссылочный спам:
идет список файлов, вернее один файл повторенный 8 раз, далее идет список невидимых ссылок:


```
../_trash/_***_eng.html → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
../_trash/_***_eng.html → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
../_trash/_***_eng.html → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
../_trash/_***_eng.html → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
../_trash/_***_eng.html → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.


далее везде тоже что и выше только ссылки другие → <a class="thumbnail" 

href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
→ <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/starter-templa
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/hero.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/fluid.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/marketing-narr
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/justified-nav.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/signin.html"> 
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/sticky-footer.
 → <a class="thumbnail" href="http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/examples/carousel.html"
```

Больше айболит ничего не выявил


Подскажите вирус это или все же я параноик... вместе с хостингом)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## никыч

Неужели ни у кого нет идей? Люди, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*никыч*, давайте начнем с другого. Вы этот код добавили на сайт?



```
<script src="_https://oss.maxcdn.com/html5shiv/3.7.2/html5shiv.min.js"></script>
```

Если его вставили не вы или вы не знаете зачем он там - удаляйте его! 
Нет никакого смысла гадать вредонос там или нет. Скрипт может произвольно выводить на вашем сайте что угодно. Выдавать поисковый спам, порнобаннеры, вредоносов и бог знает что еще. Любой каприз за деньги клиента киберпреступников.

Поэтому стоит крайне внимательно аудировать код сайта, особенно в части ссылок на скрипты непонятно чьего авторства.

----------


## никыч

нет, я его не вставлял, т.к. сайт делал не я, но когда пошли косяки сайт передали мне(( теперь надо разбираться с ним.
Скрипт удаляю. А как быть с другими тремя скриптами, они не заразны?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

1 - код счетчика Google Analytics
2 - код твиттера (кнопка видимо)
3 - какой-то счетчик, если не нужен, то удаляйте или закоментируйте

----------


## никыч

Спасибо огромное.
Скрипт который удалил находился в index.html - head - в комментариях if lt ie9, там еще есть один скрипт ссылающийся на тот же oss.maxcdn.com, но на него хостинг не ругается почему-то.
И самое интересное, что на сайте нет никаких кнопок на соц сети и, кстати, счетчиков тоже не видно, может их тоже убить или все же оставить? Или попробовать за комментировать и поглядеть на сие хозяйство?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*никыч*, вторую ссылку на oss.maxcdn.com тогда уже логично тоже убрать. Я посмотрел это какой-то сервис для веб-мастеров. Вероятно достался от прежних специалистов. Если непонятно зачем он, то лучше отключить.

Счетчики невидимые, а твиттер могли убрать в процессе разработки. Закоментируйте лишнее, если понадобится всегда раскоментируете обратно.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Я вообще очень скептически отношусь к ссылкам на js на сторонних сайтах. В этом случае мы не контролируем ситуацию. Могут подсунить бог знает что. Могут просто ломануть тот другой сайт, а через него и всех остальных. К Google доверия больше, но все равно настораживает.

----------

никыч

----------


## никыч

Спасибо Вам огромное за помощь.

----------


## Val_Ery

Про html5shiv...
Сия штука нужна для корректного отображения ваших страниц в ИЕ старых версий (речь о html5 элементах).
Теперь о том, откуда оно у Вас...
Ваш сайт сделан на стареньком бутстрапе (версия 2.3). Значит, бутстрап... 
Перейдите по ссылке http://getbootstrap.com/getting-started/#template. И вы увидете, что строка с прописанным CDN'ом присутствует в базовом темплейте самого бутстрапа. У Вас она - один в один...
В базовом бутстраповом темплейте есть ссылка на ещё один файл respond.js. Он нужен для обеспечения "отзывчивости" сайта при посещении его с разных устройств (компьютер, планшет, телефон...). Для примера - зайдите на Ваш сайт. У Вас внизу есть три горизонтальных блока. А теперь поменяйте размер окна браузера, подвигав за его край. И посмотрите, как ведут себя блоки.
Да, ещё... Комментарий про IE9 означает, что шив будет использоваться, если браузер посетителя старее 9-го ИЕ.
То есть, если Вас не волнует то, как будет отображаться Ваш сайт у посетителей с браузером старее IE9 (если такие ещё остались), можете смело удалять...
Если волнует и Вы не хотите ссылок на внешние ресурсы, то можете загрузить сам шив в каталог с сайтом и корректно прописать пути в индексном файле.

Про гугл аналитику...
Не знаю, критично или нет, но лучше затрите в стартовом посте ваш ID и название сайта...

Про gauges...
Счетчик платный. Минимальная цена 6$ в месяц. У Вас указан индентификатор сайта. Какой - триальный или оплаченный - узнайте у своих. Если триальный - смело удаляйте.

Про айболита...
Здесь всё нормально.

----------


## никыч

Спасибо большое, очень подробно.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Val_Ery*, мне эта тема сильно напомнила о результатах исследования безопасности бесплатных темплейтов
http://www.anti-malware.ru/analytics...ates_WordPress

Народ массово качает, ставит и не задумывается, что там могут быть ну очень подозрительные скрипты. В данном случае хрен знает что на той стороне подсунут в html5shiv.min.js

----------


## никыч

Полностью с Вами согласен, но к сожалению свои мозги в чужую голову не вложиешь, поэтому все так и будут продолжать пользоваться бесплатными темплейтами, да и вообще софтом.
Пожалуйста, не откажите в просьбе что в личку Вам отправил. Спасибо.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

*Ilya Shabanov*, про просьбу в личке, больше не надо, olejah все подправил, еще раз всем ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за помощь и грамотное разъяснение.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Ilya Shabanov*, согласен с Вами!
И про народ, и про качает и ставит... 

Тоже вспомнилось (хоть и не по теме): звонит клиент с вопросом "Как установить интернет-эксплорер? Я в поиске забил скачать ИЕ9, а ни с одной из первых 10-ти ссылок ничего не установилось". 
О_о, ты просто не знаешь, чего там у тебя установилось  :Smiley:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> О_о, ты просто не знаешь, чего там у тебя установилось


Отличный адекдот!  :Cheesy:

----------

